# Best hunting knife for gift



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to get a bro of mine a bad arse knife for Christmas. I want something that will hold an edge and is really nice.
What do you all recommend.
I didn't do a search on this as there may be new products out now.
Thanks All


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Do you want a hunting knife for skinning or sticking a pig or an all around knife? a deboning knife (this is the expensive part)???


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

also, what price are you trying to keep it under?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I love gerber kershaw and kershaw and gerber .Buck is ok but is a hard blade to sharpen.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry guys and thanks for the quick replies
Skinning and gutting is the work to be done with the knife.
Would like to keep it under $300.00


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

look up BenchMade Knives, they will last forever and hold an edge, also easy to sharpen


----------



## bradsecond (Mar 25, 2009)

Case lightweight hunter #583*,* best ive found. gets sharp and stays that way. and oh yeah Made In The USA:flag:


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

http://www.basspro.com/Benchmade-Bo...ed-Blade-Hunting-Knife/product/10207372/86265


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

Knives of Alaska by far.

But I am very impressed by the Z-blade scapel-type knives. With replaceable blades. But where do you get replacement blades?-

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.028145,-96.757338


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, nice knives come with bone handles and purdy sheaths.
If you want a knife that a hunter will be awed with and appreciate - then get one of those scalpel knives. 
There's no fighting with them. They slice thru everything and take up little to nothing in the backpack.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've got a couple of purty ones, but this gets it done quickly.
http://www.wyomingknife.com/knives.htm


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I really like my Kershaw Whirlwind.

http://www.amazon.com/Whirlwind-Black-Polyamide-Handle-Plain/dp/B0013UML08/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1321721660&sr=1-5


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive got an older version of this Buck Kalinga http://www.amazon.com/Kalinga-Rosewood-Handle-Leather-Sheath/dp/B000N57JRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321721997&sr=8-1

Ive had it for 20 something years and its just hands down the best knife Ive ever owned.

You may think about getting him a worksharp sharpener to go along with whatever you get him, they are around 80 bucks or so and put a wicked sharp edge on a blade quicker and more consistently than I would have ever believed.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

.if they are big hunters get them some old hickory knives 10-15bucks a piece and will stay sharper than all of the $50-200 knives.... they are high carbon steel and will still be sharp after 3 deer....


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

as far as pocket knives go, hen and rooster trappers are the ONLY thing i carry. i'd recommend one of those. i've got my eye on a burl wood handle, damascus steel trapper right now ($215.00, though...).

rbt2


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

I have a couple of the CRKT knives. They are middle of the road price wise, and I like them better than buck, gerber, kershaw. They sharpen up well and do the job.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

The Swingblade knives that Cabellas sells are awesome. My buddy went on an elk hunt in Colorado and thats what all of the guides carried. We all have them now and they work great. Good blade that stays sharp and when its time to gut, just swing the blade around and unzip them. Check 'em out, they aren't a custom knife by any means, but super practical.


----------



## BigdaddySWT (Oct 12, 2011)

Check out CUTCO Hunting Knife with the Double D Edge!! Ive cleaned over 35 deer with it over the past years, cleaning customer deer as well as my own etc... Ive never had to sharpen it but it is finally time for that.. Its 125 and well worth it!!


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Havalon Piranta all the way with the replaceable scalpel blades. A blade will usually gut/skin 2-3 whitetail, but usually only one hog. Scary sharp. Best I've ever used though, everyone fights for it at camp. Replacement blades can be bought through their website, about 100 for $20 I think. Not for bending and prying or whittling out toe jam


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Doesn't boatlift, a sponsor on here with an outdoor website carry the scalpel knives?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out the bone collector knives from Benchmark. They are good.

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_list.aspx?category=53

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

I have always liked ESEE knives! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I have carried the German "Eye Brand" sodbuster for several years and have cleaned hundreds of animals with it. Soligen steel, hammer forged blades and holds its edge for a very long time. Priced around $60. Not the prettiest thing but the best I have ever owned. If you are looking for a Heirloom style knife that still has function then look at Moore Maker knives. Made in Matador, Tx.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

BigdaddySWT said:


> Check out CUTCO Hunting Knife with the Double D Edge!! Ive cleaned over 35 deer with it over the past years, cleaning customer deer as well as my own etc... Ive never had to sharpen it but it is finally time for that.. Its 125 and well worth it!!


*X 100%....The "Double D Edge" will not do you wrong. You will "use it & use it", and then 1 day, after the 20-30 deer,etc. (plus everything else) that you have used it on, you'll realize, that it is still as sharp, as the day you bought it!*

*"CUTCO"........American Made!*


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

If you want something custom look into Steve powers custom knives. I have one and it is awesome.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Moore Maker makes some good knives you can buy direct from them on line, also Knives of Alaska, they make some nice kits as well!!!!! JUST MY 2 FAVORITES!!!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cant go wrong with Sog or cold steel..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

FYI, I recently read that Moore Maker knives are not made in Matador. Apparently the production of their knives have been contracted out for many years with various companies. It is myth that they are made in Matador, TX. Several guys complained about them having some quality control issues lately. I don't own a Moore Maker, so take it for what its worth. I just found it interesting.



boxhead said:


> I have carried the German "Eye Brand" sodbuster for several years and have cleaned hundreds of animals with it. Soligen steel, hammer forged blades and holds its edge for a very long time. Priced around $60. Not the prettiest thing but the best I have ever owned. If you are looking for a Heirloom style knife that still has function then look at Moore Maker knives. Made in Matador, Tx.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow
Thanks for all the replies guys
I am sure I can find what I need from all the good suggestions
2 Cool


----------



## cowvalley (Dec 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BigdaddySWT*  
_Check out CUTCO Hunting Knife with the Double D Edge!! Ive cleaned over 35 deer with it over the past years, cleaning customer deer as well as my own etc... Ive never had to sharpen it but it is finally time for that.. Its 125 and well worth it!!_
*X 100%....The "Double D Edge" will not do you wrong. You will "use it & use it", and then 1 day, after the 20-30 deer,etc. (plus everything else) that you have used it on, you'll realize, that it is still as sharp, as the day you bought it!*

*"CUTCO"........American Made!*

Clip point outdoor knife with DD edge .Best knife I have found in over 30 yrs. of hunting. Will stay sharp an incredibly long time.When it is finally time to sharpen you can send it back to CUTCO and they will sharpen it for only $5.00. This is a very useful service if you are like me and have a hard time with serrated edges. Best of all it is under $100.00.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Benchmade while not custom made are probably the best quality out there for the money now. If you buy Benchmade make sure you get the D2 steel and not a knife with a stainless steel blade.

TH


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I carry 2 with me one in my pack a fixed blade knife given to me by one of my best friends and godfather to my twins Walker (aka. Rackranch) it is a silver stag series beautiful stag handle blade about 4.5" long sharpens well holds a good edge and have had it for about 8 years. Cleaned many hogs and deer while we were putting on youth hunts through TYHP. The othe is a Moore Maker Trapper 2 blade with carbonsteel blades one is a locking blade the other is not it was a 1998 model and I got it from my father-in-law the year I .married my wife as my first Christmas gift. I had custom made leather sheath made for it and almost have it on me 90% of the time beautiful knife. Means a lot to me. Use both of them all of the time and when skinning and breaking down deer, hogs, elk, etc hold a great edge a d when u feel they are not getting the job done a few strikes on a standard round steel has them shaving sharp. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Contact Gypsy Bladeworks in Friendswood....Mike and Jeff Harrigan. They will make you a beautiful knife ,to your pattern or theirs...absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

If you don't have a problem spending the 300.00 go with a local custom knife maker, help the little guys out. Look on line at the Texas Knife makers guild and they should be able to direct you, if your in the Houston are contact Texas knife maker supply, or even better yet go to a gun show. Also if you don't want to go the custom rout and want to give him something more usefull go with a nice folding knife. Something he can wear everyday ( depending on his line of work) or on the weekends and get 100 time more use from it. Bench made makes some very nice knives , just not much to look at. Good luck , your a good brother.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Muela

http://www.knifesupply.com/eshop/10...=http://www.knifesupply.com/muela_knives.html


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Moore Maker. Peiod. Family owned and made. Some of the best and well built knives around and they are made right here in Texas. Matador, Tx. They will custom engrave for a small fee. Knives are very well priced and i can say they last a very long time. Still have a trapper from 98. Also had a nice fixed blade engraved for my dad, about $100. Check their website out. I believe its mooremaker.com


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out www.lopiccoloforge.com. He makes a great knife.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You can also go to the knifemaker's for sale area at Bladeforums and find some customs in that price range.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Knives of Alaska is what I have on my Christmas list.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I like custom hand-made knives best especially for gifts and the best for the money I've ever seen is http://www.leglerknives.com/ Bob and Alice are great, and they'll have a few on the shelf. But their specialty is custom colors, laser engraved initials, etc. The Beaumont is the best all-around gift knife for deer and hogs but there's plenty to choose from. A couple of their customers compete in the skinning competitions where no sharpening is allowed.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cold Steel Pendleton Custom Classic Hunter is a great knife! Check out the youtube video on it. 

Benchmade has some quality knives out right now. The steel is what makes the knife 440C, D2, VG-1, 530V are all good.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

JohnHumbert said:


> Knives of Alaska by far.
> 
> But I am very impressed by the Z-blade scapel-type knives. With replaceable blades. But where do you get replacement blades?-
> 
> ...





Blue Devil 7 said:


> Knives of Alaska is what I have on my Christmas list.


X2 on the Knives of Alaska!!! My brother has this set. VERY nice.

http://www.knivesofalaska.com/item.asp?id=20&r=store%2Easp%3Fc%3D28


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

In my opinion the absolute most beautiful and unique knives are damascus knives. damascus steel is patternwelded steel, made from different grades of steel to make one blade. this gives it the great sharpening ability of one type of steel with the edge holding ability of another. it also has a unique patter to each knife. for between 100 and 3000 you can get wonderful hunting knives out of damascus from factory produced knives to full on customs. I would check it out. they are the most unique and wonderful of blades.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

It's all adout the steel. Knives of Alaska use D2 steel. Bench Made can be in CM154, D2, S30V and some others. Look at the type of steel used. The higher grade knives get and stay much sharper.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i carry 2 knives

Benchmade Mini-Griptilion (everything knife)
Havalon (surgical blades) for caping and detail work

bad part about the Havalon is that they are thin surgical blades, they do not hold up to ruff parts of critters, they break...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

metal man said:


> If you don't have a problem spending the 300.00 go with a local custom knife maker, help the little guys out. Look on line at the Texas Knife makers guild and they should be able to direct you, if your in the Houston are contact Texas knife maker supply, or even better yet go to a gun show. Also if you don't want to go the custom rout and want to give him something more usefull go with a nice folding knife. Something he can wear everyday ( depending on his line of work) or on the weekends and get 100 time more use from it. Bench made makes some very nice knives , just not much to look at. Good luck , your a good brother.


x2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

metal man said:


> If you don't have a problem spending the 300.00 go with a local custom knife maker


2X



RobaloSunrise said:


> In my opinion the absolute most beautiful and unique knives are damascus knives. damascus steel is patternwelded steel, made from different grades of steel to make one blade. this gives it the great sharpening ability of one type of steel with the edge holding ability of another.


Agreed. Here's a picture of mine:








​
512 layers of 5160, 1018 and 203e folded six times. Sharp as a razor too. :cheers:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I use Havalon's as well and they just came out with their newest skinning knife and I really think I going to like it! Its the Baracuta-Blaze Skinning Knife: http://www.havalon.com/skinning-knife-havalon-baracuta-blaze-xt-115blaze.html


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

look up dozier knives on the web.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't boatlift, a sponsor on here with an outdoor website carry the scalpel knives?


Thanks James...

Once you go with the scalpel knife you'll never look back.

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/Hunting-Products-Knives/c4_8/index.html

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

OK, lots of great ideas here, My personal $.02:

for a mass produced knife - hard to beat the Benchmade. Good stuff, solid craftsmanship, lasts forever.

For a special gift though, you ought to think custom knife - there are a lot of them around. My personal favorite now is Texas Hill Country Custom Knives, made in the Hill Country of course. Keith is a very good guy, supports the things we believe in, and always has a good story when I see him at the SCI shows ( Hill Country SCI banquet in January btw, in Fredericksburg, bring the spousal unit out!!!). Check his stuff out at :

http://www.hctck.com/

Hey -post a pic of what you end up getting!


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Can't go wrong with a Boker or Benchmade*

I like this one here http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/BO02BA572/boker-arbolito-timberwolf-wood-5-1-4-inch-fixed.

I also like this one http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/BO4000/boker-stag-hunter-lockback-folder-3-3-8-inch

I'd like to get both of the above for Christmas or something but it probably won't happen.

I have this one http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/BO3000/boker-folding-hunter-lockback-green-bone

I have this one as well http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/BO585AM/boker-vollintegral-9-1-2-inch-overall-fixed-blade

Checkout benchmade bone collector knives too. They are very nice looking. I think they use D2 tool steel which is a very solid / tough metal. The boker's that I listed use 440-C which are softer than the D2. Both are really good except one is harder to sharpen than the other.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Virginia Blade makes some great custom knives. I have a filet knife that has cleaned many fish and trimmed several deer without resharpening.

http://www.vablade.com/


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Get him a fancy whatever for show and spend an extra $35 for the havalon that he can actually use!!!


----------

